# PUDDLE LIGHTS



## SellySel (Nov 6, 2009)

Does anyone know how to replace the bulbs for the puddle lights? and what kind of bulb does it use?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: PUDDLE LIGHTS (SellySel)*

replacing them incurs taking apart the mirror. No idea what the bulb is I think its listen on Sylvanias site though.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: PUDDLE LIGHTS (SellySel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SellySel* »_Does anyone know how to replace the bulbs for the puddle lights? and what kind of bulb does it use?
 

Selly , did you already burn out one of those corner lights?
dang you sure must do a lot of turning?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

What? puddle lights are in the base of the mirror that shine on the ground when you unlock the car or get out.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: PUDDLE LIGHTS (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_replacing them incurs taking apart the mirror. No idea what the bulb is I think its listed on Sylvanias site though.

Sylvania lists: 2825 and 6418 
Ps: that is whats listed on sylvanias website, might be different as they only list 2009 vehicles. 
*
EDIT : the correct bulb is a 194:*










_Modified by RafaGolfBr at 6:04 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The 2010 have only been out a short while and they arent going to change that bulb setup after the first year. It is going to be the same as the 2009 but Sylvania could be wrong like it is with the front blinker bulb.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: PUDDLE LIGHTS (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_
It lists: 2825 and 6418 
These bulbs have a base diameter of 10mm and a maximum overall length of 35mm
it looks like this: 








Ps: that is whats listed on sylvanias website, might be different as they only list 2009 vehicles. 

this is all wrong.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: PUDDLE LIGHTS (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_this is all wrong.

as said before, its whats posted on sylvanias website. 
one may call the dealer and ask, if its not too much work.


----------



## A601 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: PUDDLE LIGHTS (SellySel)*

I went to the dealer and got a tear down picture of the mirror, (from the parts department). It really looks difficult, and isnt it covered by warranty if the bulb goes??


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Has anybody taken a mirror apart or Adam are you assuming thats wrong? I could easily see the puddle light being that bulb type.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: PUDDLE LIGHTS (A601)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A601* »_I went to the dealer and got a tear down picture of the mirror, (from the parts department). It really looks difficult, and isnt it covered by warranty if the bulb goes??
 Please post the tear down pic if you could... would be really helpful! I've got something up my sleeve if all goes according to plan


----------



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: PUDDLE LIGHTS (snow blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snow blind* »_ Please post the tear down pic if you could... would be really helpful! I've got something up my sleeve if all goes according to plan









Please, I want to change the light to an LED .


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: PUDDLE LIGHTS (A601)*

It should be a warranty issues within a certain amount of time. Regular wear and tear is excluded, but if the bulb is out in the first week, that's warrantied.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: PUDDLE LIGHTS (comcf)*

I'll take my mirror apart tomorrow. I have some LEDS (195 and feeston) I can try out


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: PUDDLE LIGHTS (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_I'll take my mirror apart tomorrow. I have some LEDS (195 and feeston) I can try out 


*The correct bulb is a 194 and LEDS work without issues*








Be VERY carefull when removing the mirror glass, I have changed plenty of mirror glasses on VW (MKII, MKIV, MKV, and B6 Passats.... and today it was the FIRST time a mirror cracked on me














) maybe thinner glass... maybe bad luck, anyways, watch out when doing it, I was able to better do it by prying out from the outside of the mirror glass (NOT closer to the car's body)
ps: ihave aspherical mirrors on order, so I really do not have to worry about the crack, but if you plan on re-using the OEM mirror, once again, be carefull. 


_Modified by RafaGolfBr at 6:17 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: PUDDLE LIGHTS (RafaGolfBr)*

oh man. they must be thinner than the Passat ones. I took them out a few times never had issues thought they were of decent thickness. Lucky you have the aspherical ones on order.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: PUDDLE LIGHTS (kaysid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaysid* »_oh man. they must be thinner than the Passat ones. I took them out a few times never had issues thought they were of decent thickness. Lucky you have the aspherical ones on order.

Its dark so I could not really inspect, but its not a break, just a crack, it still holds like if it wasnt cracked. Me as well have removed /installed many times, many different ones. 
OK so for future reference on how to take mirrrors apart
- Remove the mirror glass (gently) - Remove heated glass connectors
- Remove 2 torx screws (smaller than a T20)
- Pull-out inside trim (black plastic) piece
- Pull-out/up the painted part
- Wiggle the lower plastic piece which holds the turn signal indicator and the puddle/courtesy lights (unplug LED connector)
- Remove/pull the bulb socket out to exchange bulbs. (turn signal indicator MUST be connected for the puddle lights to work, (I believe they share a ground), so when you install LEDs and want to check polarity, keep that in mind).
- re-install following the steps backwards.


----------



## Vadeleigh (Jan 31, 2010)

RafaGolfBr said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *kaysid* »_oh man. they must be thinner than the Passat ones. I took them out a few times never had issues thought they were of decent thickness. Lucky you have the aspherical ones on order.
> 
> Its dark so I could not really inspect, but its not a break, just a crack, it still holds like if it wasnt cracked. Me as well have removed /installed many times, many different ones.
> OK so for future reference on how to take mirrrors apart
> ...


I drive an 2007 4Motion and had a simple 1 screw removal for my puddle lamp swap:

Push mirror forward towards front of car:









That will expose this 1 small torx screw:









Takes maybe 5 minutes per side and no mirror removal necessary...

Do you have to remove mirrors on other Passat years/models?


----------



## gsbogo (Jul 2, 2012)

*2008 Jetta Wolfsburg Edition Side Mirror Puddle Lights...OUT*

Hi,

I just purchased a 2008 Candy Apple Red Jetta Wolfsburg Edition. Under the right and left side mirrors are clear plastic looking lights but no lights come on. The blinker lights work on the corner of each side light but the underneath lights do not work. 

Can anyone tell me how to make these lights work?

SHould I check the fuse box for these lights? I would think if it were the fuse, the blinker lights would not work?

I could be wrong, this is why I am asking for help. 

Thank you!!eace:eace:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

would this LED work?
http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=43_44&product_id=80


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> would this LED work?
> http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=43_44&product_id=80


Yeah, they look like it but don't quote me on it. I bought LED replacement bulbs for mine months ago and still haven't installed them. I'm a wus and afraid of breaking the mirror like a handful of members have. :laugh:


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Yeah, they look like it but don't quote me on it. I bought LED replacement bulbs for mine months ago and still haven't installed them. I'm a wus and afraid of breaking the mirror like a handful of members have. :laugh:


I've taken the housing apart a number of times for wrapping and my tip with the mirror removal is to turn the mirror as far down as possible first, then insert a flat driver wrapped in cloth into the gap at the top of the mirror and pry outward with quick but gentle nudging motions. It won't budge right away but eventually it'll start coming out. Never pry from the left or right even though it may seem easier. The mirror WILL crack vertically (if prying from sides) but less likely horizontally since it's shorter than it is wide.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Yeah, they look like it but don't quote me on it. I bought LED replacement bulbs for mine months ago and still haven't installed them. I'm a wus and afraid of breaking the mirror like a handful of members have. :laugh:


LOLZ... thats what i'm affraid of ) thnkn do it all together, aspherical mirrors and led ) in case if break i wld have replacement )

have u seen these pieces?
http://www.benzinfabrik.de/de/search/?q=8009

looks good but little expencive


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

baye said:


> I've taken the housing apart a number of times for wrapping and my tip with the mirror removal is to turn the mirror as far down as possible first, then insert a flat driver wrapped in cloth into the gap at the top of the mirror and pry outward with quick but gentle nudging motions. It won't budge right away but eventually it'll start coming out. Never pry from the left or right even though it may seem easier. The mirror WILL crack vertically (if prying from sides) but less likely horizontally since it's shorter than it is wide.


thank you for the tip :beer:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> would this LED work?
> http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=43_44&product_id=80


Yes, those will work just fine.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

baye said:


> I've taken the housing apart a number of times for wrapping and my tip with the mirror removal is to turn the mirror as far down as possible first, then insert a flat driver wrapped in cloth into the gap at the top of the mirror and pry outward with quick but gentle nudging motions. It won't budge right away but eventually it'll start coming out. Never pry from the left or right even though it may seem easier. The mirror WILL crack vertically (if prying from sides) but less likely horizontally since it's shorter than it is wide.


Thanks for the tip! I will try that this weekend. Puddle lights are literally the only lights I haven't replaced on my entire car, lol.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Thanks for the tip! I will try that this weekend. Puddle lights are literally the only lights I haven't replaced on my entire car, lol.


:thumbup: do it!!! ohh and post picts


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> :thumbup: do it!!! ohh and post picts


Will do! And hopefully not pics of broken mirrors! :facepalm:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

just be careful and take ur time


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

RafaGolfBr said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_I'll take my mirror apart tomorrow. I have some LEDS (195 and feeston) I can try out
> 
> 
> *The correct bulb is a 194 and LEDS work without issues*
> ...


 Yep same here, I have replaced many mirrors before this & the one on my CC cracked on me. Good thing I had aspherical ones :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

baye said:


> I've taken the housing apart a number of times for wrapping and my tip with the mirror removal is to turn the mirror as far down as possible first, then insert a flat driver wrapped in cloth into the gap at the top of the mirror and pry outward with quick but gentle nudging motions. It won't budge right away but eventually it'll start coming out. Never pry from the left or right even though it may seem easier. The mirror WILL crack vertically (if prying from sides) but less likely horizontally since it's shorter than it is wide.


100% absolutely true statement. That's exactly how I do it. Well said!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just installed mine...took forever cause as I was pulling out the light harness, the bulb popped out and fell inside the housing...literally took apart the entire side mirror assembly to get the bulb out...put it all back together and here we are....










My aspherical mirrors were not harmed in the process 

The bulbs are size 194, like the city light bulb, if you have HID headlights. Here is the bulb, no error codes....these bulbs do not pose a danger if they burn out so I'm assuming the CECM does not test them, thank God..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Just installed mine...took forever cause as I was pulling out the light harness, the bulb popped out and fell inside the housing...literally took apart the entire side mirror assembly to get the bulb out...put it all back together and here we are....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff bro! going to ask details later ))


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I expected you to...hahahaha lol

Actually I have step by step instructions and step by step pics, i will post an "instructions" write up here today


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ur da man )) hope itsn' cell phone pictures 

Put it in DIY


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

8mp cell phone pics are great!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I just posted a new thread , DIY with pictures for replacing the puddle lights!


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

Does any one know if these will fit? http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...b-9-smd-led-wedge-base-tower/207/#accessories


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Those look to be too tall. The 194 LEDs I have are 1 diode(?) in height on 4 sides with 1 on top and just fit.


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Those look to be too tall. The 194 LEDs I have are 1 diode(?) in height on 4 sides with 1 on top and just fit.


Ya. I just didn't wanna buy them and not have them fit but I want the brightest ones I can get you know?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Those look to be too tall. The 194 LEDs I have are 1 diode(?) in height on 4 sides with 1 on top and just fit.


Agreed too tall!


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

Just bought a pair of replacement LEDs on eBay. Will give it a go when they get here. Thanks for the instructions :thumbup:


----------

